# Who is your most disliked villager in your town as of right now?



## brooklyn9 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine would be... Annalisa. She's not bad,but she is my least favorite out of all of them right now.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Hippeux. -points to sig-


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 4, 2013)

Coach, I guess...

I freaking love all of my villagers though...like...whoa a bunch.


----------



## Touko (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know...mine are all my dreamies LOL. But for my the dream villager that I really don't mind is Molly or Mira.


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 4, 2013)

I have 9 villagers I absolutely adore atm.. But, the only villager who isn't a dreamy of my main town, or my second town is Poncho.. So he'd have to be the least favourite atm.. But I still love him to bits


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Curt. Just no


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 4, 2013)

Winnie or Muffy. Both of them don't really hold my attention any more, but I do quite like them.

I want Winnie to move into my horseville spare town and Muffy still has a PWP to suggest. So I won't actually be rid of either of them for a bit.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Oct 4, 2013)

Now that Julian is finally out, it's probably Prince. Sorry, but I just don't like him. :/


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

Deena.  I don't mind her since she's nice but she's my least favorite.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 4, 2013)

beardo beardo beardo beardo *BEARDO*
also he hasn't even bothered to ask to move once yet and it's making me go insane


----------



## Gingersnap (Oct 4, 2013)

I would say Greta but she's moving soon....I'd have to go with Iggly or Egbert.


----------



## magnostadt (Oct 4, 2013)

Hm, maybe Paula? Although I feel bad for saying that because I really like all my villagers.


----------



## Mouchi (Oct 4, 2013)

Katt. What a horror


----------



## Boccages (Oct 4, 2013)

Ninjette (Agent S). Stupid concept for a villager.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 4, 2013)

Generally the bears I have would count as undesirables: Klaus, Paula, and Curt. But I love each and every one of them in their own way. I like all my villagers strangely enough and I don't have any of the common dreamies.


----------



## Mookie (Oct 4, 2013)

Goose, who is finally moving. I wish there was a final moving day scene of him walking to the train station as the others wave goodbye, so I could hit him with a net and push him into a pitfall one last time.


----------



## ceribells (Oct 5, 2013)

Mouchi said:


> Katt. What a horror



Haha seriously.

 I'm content with most of mine, but Sparro and Lionel really need to go. Zell and Mott have made them redundant. I want a better normal than Annalisa too, sweet as she is.

Though I really want Tia to replace her, and that's a distant dream...


----------



## Farobi (Oct 5, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Ninjette (Agent S). Stupid concept for a villager.



GIVE HER TO MEEEE >:O

Mine is probably Papi, though he ain't too bad :3


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 5, 2013)

I love them all but if I had to choose, Freya. JUST GIVE ME YOUR PICTURE AND MOVE YOU COTTON CANDY WOLF


----------



## ceribells (Oct 5, 2013)

ayeeprill said:


> I love them all but if I had to choose, Freya. JUST GIVE ME YOUR PICTURE AND MOVE YOU COTTON CANDY WOLF



Aww, I like Freya X3 PM me if she needs a new home. I have a real weakness for snooties (who knows why...)


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 5, 2013)

Bonbon. T_T She's never asked to move.


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 5, 2013)

Tom or Gloria.  Gloria I didn't like when she first moved in.  But she's actually grown on me.  But since I have two snooty villagers in my town, I'd still have to say Diana's my favorite of the two.  And Tom.  I have nothing against him, I like the cats, but I have 3 crankies and he's just my least favorite of the three.  But he won't move!


----------



## matoki (Oct 5, 2013)

Shari. She's snootier than my actual snooty!


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 5, 2013)

Kidd. I mean I like him, but his house placement bothers me. :c


----------



## Oblivion9312 (Oct 5, 2013)

I actually don't have anyone in my town that I dislike. They're all pretty great! The one I like least is probably Diana. She randomly moved in while I was doing some cycling, and I just let her stay so I could trade her for someone I like better. She refuses to move now, though. -_-


----------



## Batman Of Gotham (Oct 5, 2013)

Probably Limberg


----------



## Ruesen (Oct 5, 2013)

Rocket. I've wanted her gone for so long now, but she keeps sticking around.


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2013)

Ankha


----------



## lucindaa (Oct 5, 2013)

Harry. I don't really mind him except that he was a random streetpass move in, he took my 10th spot and he plopped his house down in my front garden. I just really want to get him out to free up a space and get my garden back


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 5, 2013)

peggy, because that stupid pig moved in via wifi stole my reserved 10th slot and wont ping me to move >:c


----------



## clovetic (Oct 5, 2013)

I have Al in my reset cycling town, yuck. Can't wait to reset his ugly face.


----------



## Lissy421 (Oct 5, 2013)

Charlise... dont like her one bit. SOOO glad she will be gone by the morning. she packed her stuff and is hitting the void of no return (i hope) I tried selling her on here but looks like everyone has similar feelings about her lol


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not crazy about Flora and Bruce, to be honest.  Both can go if they mention about moving. I also need jock and uchi villagers to replace them, not having them around at the moment drives me nuts lol


----------



## cIementine (Oct 5, 2013)

T-Bone and Friga.

He's the only male character in my village but he drives me NUTS man. 

Friga's cool. But boring ;o

And Anchovy has been with me since I started the game, butttt.... meh.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Oct 5, 2013)

CHARLISE!


----------



## Laurina (Oct 5, 2013)

Sally. She's not bad, just my least favorite at the moment. I've had her a for a few months. She's a little to plain to me (she's a normal type). I really wish she would have left instead of Peanut at the beginning. She just never asks to move.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Oct 5, 2013)

Jambette T^T she scares the bejezzus out of me>~<


----------



## Laurina (Oct 5, 2013)

Kyoko said:


> Jambette T^T she scares the bejezzus out of me>~<



Ugh, Jambette was my biggest enemy in Population Growing. Wasn't a moment you'd see her without my net hitting her head. I'm always so nervous of getting her from streetpass since I always have a slot open.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Patty. Got her off StreetPass.


----------



## Toeto (Oct 5, 2013)

Kyle, he moved in front of R-tail


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 5, 2013)

Cherry!
Annabelle is starting to get on my nerves as well!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 5, 2013)

Gabi, I dunno.... when you already have the bunnies Chrissy and Mira..... He seems very bland.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2013)

Kitty. It used to be Pietro, but I grew to like him more. Kitty's....bad.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 5, 2013)

I love all of mine
however im planning on getting a 2nd town where i just pick what ever villagers turn up, as i do miss having one to hate haha


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Oct 5, 2013)

Nate. He moved in via streetpass, which is the only cool thing about him. I like the concept that you can get villagers via streetpass, but I guess it's a lottery with just as low chance of hitting the jackpot as in real life.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 5, 2013)

Love*them*all


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 6, 2013)

Cookie. I hate her. But she's my only peppy and I need her for PWPs ?_?


----------



## Adelee (Oct 6, 2013)

Eugene or Frobert. :c
Eugene stuck his house in an inconvenient place and he won't ask to move out!


----------



## Wish (Oct 6, 2013)

avery


----------



## Fluffy Scythe (Oct 6, 2013)

Rod. Argh.


----------



## majnin (Oct 6, 2013)

Since I restarted I like all of them really, but if I had to pick a least favourite it would be Maelle. Her house exterior matches her colour scheme. Weird.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 6, 2013)

Annalisa.

And coco is freaking me out. She lives behind me. I'm holding her for someone c;


----------



## Paprika (Oct 6, 2013)

Rasher. *shivers* He sends me letters asking about me everyday... And his smile just irks me...


----------



## Mao (Oct 6, 2013)

Tammy... I don't reall have one but Caroline is in the way of a bridge right now


----------



## kite (Oct 6, 2013)

Walt the Cranky kangaroo. I can't get attached to him.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 6, 2013)

Pango. Destroyed MY MOST USED PATH AND A BAMBOO ORCHARD >_>


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 6, 2013)

To be honest.
Peanut. I like her though but she's my least liked of the bunch ;c


----------



## Puddle (Oct 6, 2013)

Soleil...not only cannot not pronounce her name, but she is one UGLY hamster.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 6, 2013)

Tutu. She looks really empty-headed.


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 6, 2013)

I love every single one of my villagers, but if I had to choose...
I'd have to be Bree. She's okay, I just think that after having her for so long, I don't think I would be bothered if she left.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 6, 2013)

Nobody! \o/


----------



## Mookie (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't dislike anyone now that I voided Goose but I guess Bluebear is my least loved at the moment.


----------



## taygo (Oct 6, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> beardo beardo beardo beardo *BEARDO*
> also he hasn't even bothered to ask to move once yet and it's making me go insane


I would take him if he did!


----------



## ceribells (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I already posted in this thread, but the worst thing happened today;

I was supposed to pick up Phoebe today after Monique moved out (two days ago), and I loaded up with my mayor and T-bone took my 10th VILLAGER SPOT, AND MOVED IN TWO SPACES FROM A BRIDGE. I had to cycle a villager out to get her (which I don't do) and I ended up letting Lucky go (thankfully I got his pic).

I hate this stupid bull, he's ruining my fairytale.

I just had to rant to people who would understand...


----------



## TruexGentleman (Oct 6, 2013)

Clyde. I though I liked him, but he won't stop asking me to find him certain fossils...


----------



## Hamsterific (Oct 6, 2013)

Frobert.. ugh..


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 6, 2013)

Bertha



Spoiler: Image of Bertha


----------



## Offbrand Noodle (Oct 6, 2013)

Lionel.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Maelle.... I've never liked her but she never wants to move -.-


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 6, 2013)

Right now it is a tie between Bangle, Cesar, and Kyle. I just don't like them.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine was Twiggy, but she literally moved about 10 minutes before I came online. I like pretty much everyone in my town right now


----------



## Stitched (Oct 6, 2013)

Right now I have Rasher.  He's nice, but I don't want him. :c  Hoping to cycle him out by the end of tonight.


----------



## MadCake (Oct 6, 2013)

Angus.
UMG You hamburger, GET OUTTA MY TOWN.


----------



## emeraldfox (Oct 6, 2013)

RIZZO, I mean he needs to leave! I haven't talked to him for like a month. >:


----------



## JDBriggsBlader (Oct 6, 2013)

Deena and Caroline!


----------



## esc (Oct 6, 2013)

I like all my villagers. 
Fuchsia would probably be my least favourite from the bunch though. Her colours are a bit of an eyesore haha


----------



## Mr. Tiaa (Oct 6, 2013)

I love all my villagers and would cry if any of them move away ! But uuh... my last fav is probably Alice... her face is kinda uggly ? v ?;;


----------



## Jordandelion (Oct 6, 2013)

I like all of my residents, but if I had to choose... Kody. Trying to see if I can replace him with Hamlet or Frobert. No big deal, though.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2013)

Joey. he's meh.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 7, 2013)

Nate, I guess. I generally like all my villagers, though.


----------



## pkdarmstrong (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to say Mathilda, but I really like her from previous games...
The only reason I do not care much for her is that she was Streetpassed into my town, which kind of bothers me. :\
I really don't hate any of my villagers. I really enjoy all of them!


----------



## Mouchi (Oct 7, 2013)

I really dislike Quillson he's the ugliest duck you've ever seen


----------



## Hina (Oct 7, 2013)

Angus but he is leaaavinggg


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 7, 2013)

charlise. i'm just trying to get her out because i want wolfgang already, he on hold right now. 
i just need wolfgang to complete my dream town and she's kinda slowing down the process...


----------



## Illuyanka (Oct 7, 2013)

Rocket. I need her gone!


----------



## jolokia (Oct 7, 2013)

24 hours ago I would've said Tipper, because she only seems to exist to rip me off (no I will not sell you my coelacanth for 8000 bells wtf)... but I had her pic in my mailbox this morning. All is forgiven ;_;

Shari's no.2 but she's leaving today, so it's a win-win situation right now.

I'm trying to like everyone, though. I was slightly miffed when I picked up Marcel as a tenth villager out of nowhere (can people who visit your town bring villagers that are moving out of theirs?), but he's growing on me now.


----------



## ekdante (Oct 7, 2013)

Bunnie. She keeps giving me another identical item, so that she can twin with me *screams*


----------



## PinkWater (Oct 7, 2013)

I really like everyone in town, but if I had to choose, Marshal, but only because he's trading fodder.


----------



## Joy (Oct 7, 2013)

Ugh Alli and Paula. They're both so annoying >.<


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 7, 2013)

Joy said:


> Ugh Alli and Paula. They're both so annoying >.<



you mean Paula Dean?  X3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 7, 2013)

I have to say Angus. Although I like cranky villagers and bulls, Angus is ugly compared to the almighty Vic. And either way, once Angus moves I'll build the campsite so I'll be able to get Tom and Rooney (and possibly Bruce if I decide to use a 3rd cranky) as my cranky villagers.


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 7, 2013)

I am very angry at Ankha because her house would not go in any other plot except for the two that completely obliterate my hibiscus bushes. In the end I had to settle with her eliminating my red hibiscus because its better than me losing 5 pink carnations + 10 yellow hibiscus x.x


----------



## Diableos (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm... either Rolf or Teddy. Don't get my wrong, Teddy is cool, but he's in such an awful spot. As for Rolf... I just can't seem to like him. No matter what I do, I just seem to _dislike_ him even more when I try to fix it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 7, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> I am very angry at Ankha because her house would not go in any other plot except for the two that completely obliterate my hibiscus bushes. In the end I had to settle with her eliminating my red hibiscus because its better than me losing 5 pink carnations + 10 yellow hibiscus x.x



I wish Nintendo would let you choose where to put buildings... >.<


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 7, 2013)

Felicity. She needs to move. NOW.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Harry.... Not much reason, I just don't really like him. Maybe because how he sounds and how he looks ugly annoys me.

I found his house nice but weird though. No, more to weird I guess. Seriously, a bath place?


----------



## DJjeff20 (Oct 7, 2013)

Can't say that I hate any particular villager. Some are ugly and can be a tad rude sometimes like the cranky ones, but I love them all. They're all so unique and I can't get enough.


----------



## carrah (Oct 7, 2013)

In my main, either Spork or Jambette. I used to be neutral towards both of them but I just want them gone now.

In my alt, Snake... who hasn't even moved in yet but plunked his house in the worst possible place.


----------



## Walking Stick (Oct 7, 2013)

Sterling and Dotty. I started with Sterling back in June and he's STILL here... I guess I'm just not a fan of the jocks, Axel and Quetzal are cool. 

Dotty is moving in tomorrow, I hate her face.


----------



## TARDIS (Oct 8, 2013)

I really dislike Biskit. He's useless. Which, I guess, makes sense since he's a "lazy" type, but seriously, I wish he'd leave. Right now, though, Nan is planning to move on the 10th and it makes me sad but I'd like some new blood in the village anyway, so I guess it'll be okay.  She's a kind-hearted "normal" type and plans to move 10 Oct, if anybody needs a goat. ^_^


----------



## azog (Oct 8, 2013)

I dislike Cousteau because he's freaky looking. For weeks, I thought his mustache was actually his eyebrows.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

Main town: Gigi
Cycling town: Croque


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

Drift


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Drift



but Drift is quite cute??? o.o


----------



## DJjeff20 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok I have one I can't stand! Phyllis. She's so damn rude! Ugh...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

I just dont like the frogs , Execpt Lilly


----------



## lananana (Oct 8, 2013)

I want to say Gaston because he's ugly looking, but he's really sweet...
So instead, I'll say Rodney because he put his house right over my hybrids.


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 8, 2013)

Caroline.  I've been trying to get her to move for over 2 months now, and she finally agreed to move on the 11th    But of all things, I started talking to her, and she decided against moving!  -_-  I decided I wasn't going to wait any longer for her to leave, so I had to reset, even though I felt bad about it.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 8, 2013)

Idk, maybe Bruce


----------



## Cannome (Oct 8, 2013)

Agnes and I don't think she's ever going to move...


----------



## HUEH (Oct 8, 2013)

Canberra!

She's extremely annoying, and she won't ever move!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Colton! He was an unwanted villager to start with but then he plonks his bloody house right in the center of my path. My paths are 3 squares wide so obviously I have to go right around!


----------



## Kim Pine (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually like all of my villagers. Deli was the only one who bugged me, but he's moving out today so I can't complain too much.


----------



## TARDIS (Oct 9, 2013)

Biskit has been out-hated by Drago. Drago moved in and planted his house over 4 of my perfect pear trees.  DRAGO IS A LAZY ALLIGATOR DRAGON AND HE NEEDS TO LEAVE NOW.


----------



## FoxieVee (Oct 9, 2013)

If I were to choose it would be Bianca the tiger, I do not really care for her.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 9, 2013)

Beardo. I don't like smug villagers a lot in the first place, and then Beardo moves in. Zell is okay, but Beardo looks like an older, fatter, blue version of Pedobear with horrible facial hair. He even flirts with your character xD (Pedobear and Beardo are even similar names...)


----------



## Joy (Oct 9, 2013)

Piptocrossing said:


> you mean Paula Dean?  X3


Lol yes xD!


----------



## fanism (Oct 9, 2013)

I would say Peewee.  Well, I just do not like his voice.  Also, he never goes anywhere outside the sight of his house.


----------



## Brendino (Oct 9, 2013)

I really wish that Gloria wouldn't have moved in due to StreetPass. She moved in right about where I was planning to build my police station, too. I've already got one villager planning on moving out, but hopefully she's the next to go.


----------



## fanism (Oct 9, 2013)

Lissy421 said:


> Charlise... dont like her one bit. SOOO glad she will be gone by the morning. she packed her stuff and is hitting the void of no return (i hope) I tried selling her on here but looks like everyone has similar feelings about her lol



Agreed. I had her, but she was gone for good.  My life is so much better now.


----------



## calintz (Oct 9, 2013)

rudy.

rudy, get out of my town so i can finish it with my top 10. D8


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2013)

calintz said:


> rudy.
> 
> rudy, get out of my town so i can finish it with my top 10. D8



Rudy is the best jock 8)

After papi leaves, i will try to get francine out.


----------



## Sacrosant (Oct 9, 2013)

Penelope. Who I beat like an abusive boyfriend beats his girlfriend when he loses his killstreak  in C.O.D Call of Duty!


----------



## Tentacles (Oct 9, 2013)

Vic. He's not too bad but yeah, he definitely needs to go.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 9, 2013)

{looks at sig} ...there's a lot to choose from. 
I don't like Maelle...Greta...Lyman...Lyman is my least favorite at the moment, but he's also the newest, so maybe I should reserve judgment. I don't really like jocks though. :c


----------



## Talon (Oct 10, 2013)

Rocket. I want her to move out so bad!


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 10, 2013)

Gladys. I'm very close to having all of my dream villagers and she's taking up space. She just needs to get her butt outta my town already.

She's a kinda boring as well.


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 10, 2013)

pietro. i didnt even want him he came from my sisters game and ruined my paths and took up space i intended on keeping open for dreamies ugh


----------



## ShiraCheshire (Oct 10, 2013)

Derwin.
He showed up in my campsite, and I didn't really take a liking to him. Told him not to move in.
Two or three days later, I went to an anime convention. Several hundred streetpasses, and what villager moves in from another town? Derwin, of course. 
I don't just dislike him because of his design (which I could warm up to, given enough time) or that he's my least favorite personality type. I dislike him because I was so excited to get an amazing new villager from convention people, and I get Derwin. The animal I already had a chance at, and rejected. The disappointment makes me really not like him.


----------



## James25 (Oct 10, 2013)

Naomi! I got her from someone else's town and immediately regretted my decision. She still won't leave! 
And just to rub salt on the wound the campsite ended up giving me Whitney, Rosie, Ribbot, and Zucker ALL IN A ROW


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2013)

Joey still.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 10, 2013)

Since I just reset my town, now it would have to be Gloria.


----------



## Alt For Norge (Oct 10, 2013)

It's Alfonso AND Chops. I hate them with a passion fruit.


----------



## Kaitou Kid (Oct 10, 2013)

Moose.


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 10, 2013)

Mathilda, 2 months I have been waiting for her to leave, 
2 months.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 16, 2013)

Al. I just can't stand him.


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 16, 2013)

Monique. But if all goes well she'll finally be leaving this week! Had to reset when she first dinged as she changed her mind - she thought me saying "Bye" was actually me putting on a brave face because I wanted her to stay!! 

Heck no! lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2013)

I like all of my villagers.


----------



## skully (Oct 16, 2013)

Renee, I moved her in because I wanted to get the uchi PWPs, but since she started wearing the same shirt as Merengue they look exactly the same as each other and I  hate seeing them both walking around together


----------



## Bon (Oct 16, 2013)

Anicotti. Can't stand that mouse!! >n<


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

Kid Cat. And it's only because I need him out ASAP!!! Otherwise, he's fine, though I have no attachment to him whatsoever, unlike... everyone else.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 16, 2013)

I love all my villagers at the moment. Right now I would like it if Ed moved out next only because I have his picture and I'm ready to let him go (especially now that I just got Lopez to move in. Smugs are my favorite though)


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm.....probably Chief because he was the last one to move in and I haven't had time to get attached to him yet


----------



## fifimonkeh (Oct 16, 2013)

Phoebe and Whitney


----------



## brooklyn9 (Oct 16, 2013)

ShiraCheshire said:


> Derwin.
> He showed up in my campsite, and I didn't really take a liking to him. Told him not to move in.
> Two or three days later, I went to an anime convention. Several hundred streetpasses, and what villager moves in from another town? Derwin, of course.
> I don't just dislike him because of his design (which I could warm up to, given enough time) or that he's my least favorite personality type. I dislike him because I was so excited to get an amazing new villager from convention people, and I get Derwin. The animal I already had a chance at, and rejected. The disappointment makes me really not like him.



oh, that really sucks D:
But on the bright side, at least you got a lot of streetpasses and houses to order furniture from!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought i would like Phoebe but I can't bring myself to like her anymore D:

Also i cant stand Francine.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I thought i would like Phoebe but I can't bring myself to like her anymore D:
> 
> Also i cant stand Francine.



I know Nymeri has Phoebe as one of their dreamies. Do you take reservations on villagers ya wanna trade? I can have them contact you about it.


----------



## Neli (Oct 16, 2013)

Probably Papi, or maybe even Robin. I just created my town today though, so I haven't even had a chance to warm up to any of them yet, or see which ones I like. As of this moment right now, I like them all equally. I just prefer the other designs over Papi. He's so cute and sweet though. I know he'll probably end up being one of my absolute favorites in the end. It's usually the ones I don't like that I warm up to, that end up being my favorites in the long run.


----------



## Mz_D (Oct 16, 2013)

For me it's Paula, nothing to do with her character and her design is interesting. She just planted her house in front of my Re-Tail and it's too crammed with other houses/public works.


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 17, 2013)

Alii.  Shes got to go.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 17, 2013)

Still Cookie. But darn it, I want that illuminated clock PWP ?_?


----------



## Souji (Oct 17, 2013)

Kenny and Rod. I don't like jocks at all (excluding like two characters) and those two drive me crazy. I hope one of them (or both) would move away soon. u_u


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a fenced off area for Truffles (she's moving into a decent spot) right now. I was down to 8, so she's one of those completely random villagers. Just because she's a weird pig, I'm not sure I like her and I haven't even met her yet. 

I haven't had a peppy villager since Penelope moved out though, and I might like her. So who knows?


----------



## SliceAndDice (Oct 17, 2013)

I like all of my current villagers, but I guess I am least attached to Phoebe. She will be free to move after I get her picture.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 17, 2013)

I love all of my villagers. If I had to say which I liked the least.. I guess Rosie as she's not a dreamie, but I still love her.. xD


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't hate anyone but I guess my least favorite so far is Bones.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 17, 2013)

I love them all *Pulls them all in for a group hug*


----------



## Manah (Oct 17, 2013)

Agent S. She destroyed my only patterned tree stump, she's peppy (my least favorite female personality), and worst of all, I had no room for camping Merengue because of that stupid squirrel. Just GET OUT ALREADY.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Oct 17, 2013)

ugh i have a list.
Hans
Katt
Deli
Butch

But if I had to choose one I hated the most, it'd be Hans.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 17, 2013)

Bear_Crossing said:


> ugh i have a list.
> Hans
> Katt
> Deli
> ...





Butch is cute!
Mine is Tank :U


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 17, 2013)

I really don't like Tex or Graham


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 17, 2013)

Kevin just moved in and I hate him.. someone take him away


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 17, 2013)

*I hate all of my villagers.*


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 17, 2013)

Probably Prince, since he's basically buying everything that's in my pocket.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 17, 2013)

Almost all of them, but especially COACH.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 17, 2013)

I like all my villagers but I pick friga I wouldn't mind it if she moved.


----------



## jamiebeleren (Oct 17, 2013)

Freckles!  UGH!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Oct 17, 2013)

Axel he moved right in over my bamboo and Azalea bushes and in between my house and the cafe. bad location and I don't want any other jock other than Snake or Genji or Drift.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Oct 17, 2013)

Used to be Merengue until Midge moved out. Now I'm indifferent about her. She serves her purpose as the town Normal.

My new disliked villager is Colton. There's only a few Smug guys that I want living in my town. Colton isn't one of them. And he didn't even have the decency to at least move in the area where Midge used to live, no. He moved right on top of one of my paths, and removed three bushes and a perfect cherry tree.

Hey Colton, hurry up and get out of my town so I can replace you with a smug I ACTUALLY want, like Eugene.


----------



## TheDuke (Oct 17, 2013)

Charlise. I place pitfalls in front of her house just to make her angry and me laugh when she falls in them.


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 18, 2013)

mine was and still is peggy it took a whole month to get her to leave i got TTed her out today
FREE BACON FOR EVERYONE -koff- i mean i hope she enjoys the void


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 18, 2013)

Pierce, eurgh. He moved in unexpectedly, ruining some of my paths and my bamboo enclosure, and I just generally don't like the eagles so I'm hoping he'll get out of my town asap...


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmm I guess I'm liking Phoebe a bit more, so I guess the worse right now has to be Kyle ;w;


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 20, 2013)

I really want Tex and Graham to move out but they're both being stubborn and it doesn't help that I don't TT -.- literally every single villager has asked to leave except those two


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 20, 2013)

KYLE! He won't move and I need Tex to replace him with. D:


----------



## Stitched (Oct 20, 2013)

Right now it's probably Blanche, though she's cute.  She's meaner than other snooties, I think.  Either that or I just want her out so I can put Sydney in her spot. ><


----------



## EpicSnivy (Oct 21, 2013)

Rodeo has been in Beach since Day One, I wish for him to leave soon.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 21, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> KYLE!


^^


----------



## Kumquats (Oct 21, 2013)

Hopper. He's an original villager, but lately he's been really annoying. He dresses ugly, his house is a mess (not his fault but still...) and he refuses to treat me as a close friend. 

Especially since I just got Roscoe..:


----------



## MizukiiMoon (Oct 21, 2013)

Walt. Why? Because he's ugly and never requests to move >_<


----------



## amybear91 (Oct 21, 2013)

Still not too keen on Apollo -_- and I'm not a massive fan of Julian, but I'm only holding him for a friend for a while so he'll be gone soon anyway


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 21, 2013)

Chops...


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 21, 2013)

Cherry!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 21, 2013)

Kevin.. hate him  He's making a move on Gwen!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 21, 2013)

Freckles. I HATE THAT DUCK. She's been here since day 1 and I can't wait until she's gone.


----------



## little-l0vers (Oct 21, 2013)

Bud. I don't like how the lions look


----------



## Siren137 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ichigo3457 said:


> Chops...



Same here! He is so annoying! Sooner he is gone the better!


----------



## Konekoneko (Oct 21, 2013)

For right now I don't hate anyone. I used to want some to leave so badly! But I do want some to move so I can get my dreamies! My most dislike is Lyman. He's nice but not very cute haha. I want him to leave soon.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

i hate to say this, but: fuschia. ;o; i wanted to like her so much and she's my favorite uchi, but her personality is so off-putting and mean i feel like i don't want any uchi villagers in my town, but i do want the public works projects she'll give me.


----------



## Bui (Oct 21, 2013)

Ed. However, in just a few hours I won't have to deal with him anymore, since he will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## animalcrossincrazi (Oct 21, 2013)

Knox!He ruined a bunch of jacob's ladders and bushes, plus he lives right in front of my house.Now who would like that!


----------



## Inkay (Oct 21, 2013)

MIRANDA. She moved in RIGHT in front of my house. Killed some flowers. Prevented me from being able to invite Takoya to move in when he was camping in my town. And I definitely don't need two snooty types in my town.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Oct 21, 2013)

Right now it's Klaus. Mostly because his house is right in front of mine, but also because i dislike his appearance. D :


----------



## Caseycrazed (Oct 22, 2013)

Claudia!!!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 22, 2013)

Would I be cruel to say Erik?


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 22, 2013)

Moe. He's a cutie but he was forced on me through StreetPass


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 22, 2013)

Definately Pancetti and Biskit. Pancetti ruined my path from re-tail to the Plaza and Biskit has just moved in( ) which blocked my path and it stopped me from getting to the town hall easy! Pancetti is also very ugly.


----------



## Hound00med (Oct 22, 2013)

Jeremiah, since he's the only one who isn't dreamy worthy.. But I don't not like him, he's okay, lol


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 22, 2013)

Anicotti :c


----------

